# How to stay away from bad boys?



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Hang out with women.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Look at their pictures on the internet rather than go out with them...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

realize at the core of it is an adrenaline addiction... learn to not let it rule your heart.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Get an oophorectomy.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Disenchanted said:


> Get an oophorectomy.


Christ, I learnt a new word. Thanks


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Disenchanted said:


> Get an oophorectomy.


Yes, and after that happens you'll be so consumed in hot flashes, mood swing and lack of sleep a bad boy will be more like a Boy Scout!

View attachment 20753


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Why get away from them? If you're a bad girl like me, only a bad boy will be able to understand you.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Why get away from them? If you're a bad girl like me, only a bad boy will be able to understand you.


I think the OP is trying to steer her friend away from a guy for some reason.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Right, and since there is no actual message, I just threw my two cents out there. Why stay away? Go for it! Just understand that if you're a bad girl, you'll be more likely to match well with a bad boy. If you're a good girl, more likely you won't.

Same goes for good boys. Find yourself a good girl.

It is only when bad boys hook up with good girls and bad girls hook up with good boys that things go sideways.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Right, and since there is no actual message, I just threw my two cents out there. Why stay away? Go for it! Just understand that if you're a bad girl, you'll be more likely to match well with a bad boy. If you're a good girl, more likely you won't.
> 
> Same goes for good boys. Find yourself a good girl.
> 
> It is only when bad boys hook up with good girls and bad girls hook up with good boys that things go sideways.


Not always!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Are you still pretending to be a good boy, wysh? Why? Your wife knows better.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I married a bad boy who also happened to be a good man.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> I married a bad boy who also happened to be a good man.


Well....my wife would say the same, but the reality is she has an inner bad girl that was just waiting to come out. She just needed to meet the right guy.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

become a nun!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Are you still pretending to be a good boy, wysh? Why? Your wife knows better.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Well....my wife would say the same, but the reality is she has an inner bad girl that was just waiting to come out. She just needed to meet the right guy.


Three cheers for badass chicks!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Are you still pretending to be a good boy, wysh? Why? Your wife knows better.


I took a 'bad' test on Facebook, I had 14 out of 69, my little brother scored 45!

He's now questioning if we really are brothers. :rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Waiting patiently for my bad as man to get off a plane, come home and smack my arse.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Get arrested and go to prison...then you'll only be around bad GIRLS!


----------

